# First attempt at smoking a turkey



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

This is my first attempt at smoking a turkey on the Pit Boss pellet grill. I brined it for 24 hours in a brine of water, salt, rosemary, thyme, basil, and Worcester sauce. I then rinsed and dried it, then gave it a rub of melted butter and poultry seasoning. Smoked it over cherry pellets for 4 hours and 15 minutes, after which my probe showed 180 in the thigh and 165 in the breast, which I read on here are the target temps. It is now resting under a foil tent for at least an hour. It smells wonderful. I'll report back on the taste.


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

Taste as good as it smells. Moist, very tender, and flavorful. I'll never put another turkey in an oven.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

What temp did you target? That looks phenomenal!


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

hog_down said:


> What temp did you target? That looks phenomenal!


275 for the first three hours and 300 for the last hour and 15 minutes.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Looks great!


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Looks like you nailed it. What's inside that thang? I see some onion... what else?


----------



## K LoLo (Sep 5, 2012)

Looks good. Was this a trial run for Thursday?


----------



## dirtdobber (Jun 23, 2009)

That looks good!


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

What sized turkey? What brand of turkey? Sometimes, itâ€™s hard to find turkeys that arenâ€™t already brined like butterballs. 

Cherrywood is great for turkey. It gives a turkey such a nice deep color and great smoke flavor. 

That turkey looks great.


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

*Perfect*

Looks perfect. 1st attempt and U are now a "Master"!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks awesome. If you spatchcock the turkey, you cut cook time almost in half. About 3 hours for a turkey. Same flavor and moistness, just a faster cook. Will be doing it tonight.


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

I forget the brand, but it was not pre-brined. Stuffed with orange, apple, and onion, all quartered. This was the Thanksgiving Turkey. I went up to the In-Laws in Oklahoma on Tuesday so I sliced the meat here, took it up there and heated it up for the Thanksgiving dinner. I was afraid it would dry out, but it didn't.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Cooked two Thursday morning. 3 hours total cook. Came out pretty dang good. The pic is about an hour in the smoke.


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

We smoked 1 Wed night. My 1st whole turkey, although I've done legs and wings for years. Man, it turned out great!! I was going to get a Big Easy, but I'm sold now on smoking. Will be doing another for Christmas. May try Spatchcock. Looks like it would be more even. I especially love turkey salad sandwiches for a couple of days, also. The smoke flavor really come through.


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

RB II said:


> Looks awesome. If you spatchcock the turkey, you cut cook time almost in half. About 3 hours for a turkey. Same flavor and moistness, just a faster cook. Will be doing it tonight.


Do you have a preferred method, or should I just google it?


----------



## BigTim (Dec 3, 2006)

I cut the turkey in half, and cook them like chicken halves. we eat one and the other goes in the freezer and we eat later.


----------

